# sons first deer with bow



## txcowpoke (Sep 18, 2007)

My 12 year old sent me a text Saturday morning saying he just stuck a monster. I went to help blood trail and this is what I found, Really proud of him.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Very nice deer!


----------



## tmyfml (Apr 4, 2011)

that's awesome.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Very cool. You must have taught him well. Congratulations


----------



## Ancuegar (Jul 5, 2012)

congrats to your son!


----------



## Southern Solutions (Aug 1, 2012)

Congrats to the young hunter. I am sure you're proud. Awesome!!!

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Nice


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Congrats to the young hunter!


----------



## sboudreaux (May 22, 2008)

Nice deer, congrats to the young man!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Great deer


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Nice job, even better with a compound!!!! Looks as if those arrows are full length..


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

That's AWESOME!!!!!!!

Congrats to you both!!!!!


----------



## tc hardhead (Jun 19, 2006)

awesome deer


----------



## patk351 (Dec 20, 2006)

Nice Deer! Congrats


----------



## BadaBing (Apr 29, 2008)

WTG


----------



## txcowpoke (Sep 18, 2007)

wet dreams said:


> Nice job, even better with a compound!!!! Looks as if those arrows are full length..


Thanks for all the replys, he's been reading them. And yes he shoots full length arrows with his Craze left handed bow and thunderhead broadheads. I have the bow set at 50 LBs. for him. The only other thing he has killed with it is a hog, other than rabbits .


----------



## SpecTakleLure (Jul 8, 2011)

Congrats... Heck of a way to start off, way to go!!!!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

You cut the arrows the right length and he can shoot a LOT flatter.....I've taken about 40 animals with Tunderhead 125s


----------



## txcowpoke (Sep 18, 2007)

wet dreams said:


> You cut the arrows the right length and he can shoot a LOT flatter.....I've taken about 40 animals with Tunderhead 125s


Hes growing so fast right now it seems like im changing his draw length every month, that's why I didn't want to cut them too short right now until he slows down with his growth spurt.


----------



## sedmonds (Oct 22, 2014)

Congrats


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I remember my son's first buck with a bow. Congratulations!

TH


----------

